

Happy birthday MySQL Bug #36810 - draegtun
http://zefonseca.com/blogs/zen/happy-birthday-mysql-bug-36810/

======
brown
The hacker in me feels great sympathy. That is a painful bug. The software
engineer in me cringes at the thought of upgrading a production system without
testing in the lab first.

~~~
SwellJoe
The system administrator in me cringes at the thought of having a production
server running a hodge podge of random from-source builds of apparently
_everything_ in the stack. That's just asking to suffer. And all for the sake
of _maybe_ a 5% performance gain by having it "optimized" for the workload
(and maybe a performance drop because you do something stupid, or you don't
understand the software in question as well as the package builder for your
OS).

------
ahpeeyem
Gosh Courier font with Courier text in the background image is a bit hard to
read.

~~~
emmett
<http://lab.arc90.com/experiments/readability/> \- solves that problem nicely
:-)

~~~
hapless
Ironically, the "Readability" site uses text embedded in images. Needless to
say, this is _totally unreadable_ by many of the people most interested in the
service.

------
jussij
So what happened to the back out plan?

~~~
zmimon
That's one of the (I think) less appreciated benefits of running on a service
like EC2. You can have all the plans in the world and still find yourself up
the creek without a paddle when some impossible or very hard to revert upgrade
goes wrong. But with EC2 it's a simple as taking a snapshot of the image prior
to upgrading. Even better, you can fire up a brand new instance based off the
current production image and upgrade that and only bring it on line when
you're happy it's working - then just decommission the old one when you're
done.

------
erlanger
Nice tale. Another reminder to always test on dev before pushing updates.

